# 5 gallon vs. 10 gallon



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey! I know I have been annoying the past couple weeks asking questions about setting up a 5 gallon tank. But I just found a 10 gallon tank a PetSmart that is a very good deal! So I was wondering. Which should I do? Which would be better for a novice tank keeper. $ is not a problem. Tanks for the help. :greenyay:


----------



## SilverMagic (May 10, 2011)

If you can get a 10 gallon with gentle filtration go for it! Lucky betta! Because you have more room for creativity in that tank. You can plant it heavily and add caves for your betta to hide and decorations and make it gorgeous! You can add compatible tankmates. You can also do a fishless cycle before you add the betta if you want to because you haven't bought the tank and added the fish yet. Be sure to post pictures once everything including the betta in the tank is set up. ;-)


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha I thing I'm gonna go for it . Also what percentage of the water do I have to change out?


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

I would go for the 10 gallon. I have my male in a 10 gallon and he loves it. They are very active fish when they are given the space.

Water changes vary from owner to owner. If you have a 10 gallon, you should change out 20% once a week (about two inches of water in your tank, since 10 gallons are about 11 inches high.). You can also do 10% every 3 days (one inch of water).


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thx for the great replies! Stickin' with the 10 gallon! :-D


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

I've found 10 gallons to be easier to keep stable.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

derpmeister said:


> Water changes vary from owner to owner. If you have a 10 gallon, you should change out 20% once a week (about two inches of water in your tank, since 10 gallons are about 11 inches high.). You can also do 10% every 3 days (one inch of water).


 
20% a week is on the small side, you should change out 40-50% a week because you'll be cycling for a month. Maybe after your tank is mature you could do 20% a week, but that wont be for awhile.


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

bettafish15 said:


> 20% a week is on the small side, you should change out 40-50% a week because you'll be cycling for a month. Maybe after your tank is mature you could do 20% a week, but that wont be for awhile.


This is true. I was assuming you'd do a fishless cycle but with a fish in you'll want to change 40% weekly until your tank grows enough bacteria.

Also, once your tank has been running for a while and has cycled, if you were to have a 10 gallon you could put a plastic divider in and keep 2 bettas in there-- they'd each have 5 gallons. It's just a suggestion.  Good luck with your 10g!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Uncycled I would do two 50% a week on the 10 gallon...Once it is cycled 30-50% a week should be fine. I suggest getting a water test kit if you don't have one. They are nice for keeping track of what is going on during the cycle...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I have kept both five and ten gallons, i would suggest the ten as they are easier to keep stable, and much less work when it comes to water change time! XD (i have a bad back so i cant do too much heavy lifting) 

I have a ten gallon set up right now and i keep two ADFs with a betta and a snail in there, he is always all over the place! So active. But he is also a plakat, so i am not surprised. XD Not weighted down by all of that finnage. :3


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I have my DeT betta Josh in a ten gallon. He loves it. haha good luck!


----------

